# My Sweeties (+ my baby panda hamsters!)



## renay

These are the baby panda hamsters... There are seven in all, they were born on July 22nd, and no, they were not intentionally bred, the mother was given to me already pregnant. 










This is the momma hamster her name is Panda girl, real original, I know, shes missing an ear, due to what? I don't know, I just love her to pieces anyway...










This is Piggle (left) Me and Lulu (right), I am now a make shift jungle gym lol.









This is Lulu and I









This is Lulu in her mansion









This is my living scarf! Ive always been against Killing animals for their fur... So I've started a new trend, why not wear them Live?! LOL.









"What is that? Lemme taste it..." I've said it a thousand times, I named her piggle for a reason!


----------



## sonoma

renay said:


> This is my living scarf! Ive always been against Killing animals for their fur... So I've started a new trend, why not wear them Live?! LOL.


Hehe...the New and Improved *Cruelty Free* Fur Stole. :lol: 

Cute ratties and cute hamsters...the baby hammies kinda look like little hooded rats.


----------



## renay

I know they're the hooded rats of hamsters, some of them have the actual markings of a "proper" hooded rat lol its so cute!


----------



## Matt

I love the Rats and Hammies.

BTW, How old are you?


----------



## renay

lol... I'm 18 and I look 12..you don't have to rub it in  haha


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

lol....im almost 23 and i look 17ish


----------



## Matt

renay said:


> lol... I'm 18 and I look 12..you don't have to rub it in  haha


I would say more like 15, But its working for you..lol..

Also, I love the Scarf Pic.


----------



## renay

haha. 15. i guess i can deal with that.


----------



## renay

Haha, my living fur idea.. I should hurry up and copy right it before someone else does :|


----------



## nepenthes

I would wear a rat Hat. But that would take allot of rats.


----------



## renay

lol what about your yellow checkered mow hawk?! And you are so not allowed to steal from my living line of rat wear :lol: copyright by me


----------



## Kimmiekins

Awww, so cute! I miss having hammies. So cute! *swoon*

The ratties, too. Especially the "fur scarf". LOL.

If it makes you feel better, I'm 27 but most people think I'm still a teenager. :roll:


----------



## renay

when I'm 27 I hope people still think I'm a teenager  lol 

I really didn't miss having hamsters until I got this one. Shes so different from the other ones I've owned. I still prefer rats to hamsters, but Hammies are fun to  
Aw it reminds me the other day Lulu was riding on my happy bunny slippers...I could have added rat slippers to my ever growing chain of ratty wear haha


----------



## simbakitten

love the scarf pic


----------



## kaylaface

lol fur scarf. *drapes ratties about neck* lol. To bad they don't like to stay put. hehe.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

awww, lookit those baby hammies. <3
and the scarf pic is uber cute too..awesome new trend. :wink:


----------



## renay

ha, i was very surprised to find this thread dug up lol. Yeah my rat-tastic scarf, i'm going to sell it on ebay, no i'm kidding,. and an update on the baby hammies, they've all found very good homes and I keep getting reports on how huge they're getting, i'm going to have to go and visit some of them soon


----------



## rat_ratscal

when i read the title i didnt see the hamster part and thought it said baby pandas, goshers, its not nice to scare people like that!


----------

